# [Solved] Openrc & pppoe?

## katabami

[Solved]

In variable value assignment in /etc/conf.d/net, I wrongly inserted a whitespace after = sign, and it caused problem, like this:

plugins_ppp0= "pppoe" # equality and double quote should exclude inbetween whitespace

Thanks to all who've read, and especially to those who replied.

[Original message]

Hi. Help me submitting an openrc patch in regard to pppoe. (It looks like ppp is a headache for devs; they want a patch, not a report "it doesn't work." )

I use pppoe in net-dialup/ppp. In baselayout-1, a line in /etc/conf.d/net:

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

does it.

I switched to openrc, where you can't any more. The doc says pppoe can be used in that way, but no. The correct configuration is:

* Add a line in /etc/ppp/option: plugin rp-pppoe.so This was not necessary with baselayout-1.

* No "plugins_ppp0" line in /etc/conf.d/net. (This option seems to set an executable name, but there's no /usr/(s)bin/pppoe.)

I've checked /lib/rc/net/ppp.sh of both baselayout-1 and openrc, and the support I wanted is dropped. It's ok, a dev's choice. But the doc is lacking.

Tell me, any suggestion on what's the difference of my pppoe use from yours? From the bugzilla and forum, many still seem to use pppoe

Thanks beforehand.Last edited by katabami on Tue Feb 22, 2011 5:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dE_logics

I use nm-applet for pppoe. Unfortunately there's no complete commandline interface for networkmanager.

Another option is to use rp-pppoe directely.

pppoe-setup

then pppoe-start. This used to work, but lately it stopped working, so I'm stuck with Gnome NM and that too on KDE.

----------

## katabami

Hi, dE_logics, thank you for your reply. 

If net-dialup/rp-pppoe doesn't work, I wonder if you could send a bug report. It's not in the bugzilla. Anyway rp-pppoe is considered obsolete, IIRC, but it's better to clarify the state and share the knowledge.

----------

## JC99

I am using baselayout 1.12.14-r1

I have been using rp-pppoe for years now with no problems.

My system is command line only, no GUI.

If rp-pppoe is obsolete what should I be using? Is this the correct documentation?

----------

## Gusar

rp-pppoe is a userspace implementation, that you get by installing net-dialup/rp-pppoe. That documentation describes how to use the in-kernel implementation. Both work, but I recall reading somewhere the userspace implementation uses more resources (CPU and ram).

The thing with baselayout-2 is that bash arrays aren't supported. So you can't use plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" ). The config should look like this:

```
link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

pppd_ppp0="updetach defaultroute usepeerdns"

username_ppp0='blah'

password_ppp0='ugabuga'
```

----------

## katabami

@JC99: The answer is yes. You're not forced to migrate, but it'll help to do that before transition to openrc, which you can't avoid in feature.

@Gusar: Thanks for your reply. I found that I've inserted a whitespace after = sign, and it was the cause.

Sorry for making noise.

----------

